# Pressemeldung: VDSF und DAV zur Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2009)

*Standpunkte des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) und des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) zur geplanten
Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei​*
Die Kommission der Europäischen Union hat einen „Vorschlag für eine Verordnung des Rates über die Durchführung einer Gemeinschaftsregelung zur Überwachung der Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik“ veröffentlicht. 

Der darin enthaltene Artikel 47 sieht für die Freizeitfischerei eine Erfassung der
Fänge vor, für die Mehrjahrespläne gelten. Diese Fänge sollen auf die Fangquoten der Berufsfischerei des jeweiligen Staates angerechnet werden. Fischarten wie Thun oder Seezunge sind für die Freizeitangler in Deutschland allgemein von untergeordneter und im Ostseeraum nicht von Bedeutung. Der Dorsch allerdings wird sowohl von Berufsfischern als auch von Anglern befischt, was den Artikel 47 jedoch nur scheinbar rechtfertigt. Der
Artikel 47 ist nicht zielführend, nicht überwachbar und die Folgen einer solchen Regelung wären in keiner Weise tragbar.

Würde die Quote der Berufsfischer durch eine anzurechnende Quote in der Angelfischerei eingeschränkt, wären ein Streit zwischen Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei vorprogrammiert sowie die Existenz insbesondere der traditionellen Küstenfischerei stark gefährdet. 

Auch der Tourismus, der das wichtigste Standbein der nördlichen deutschen
Bundesländer ist, würde erheblich Schaden nehmen. Aus diesen Gründen lassen sich Angler und Berufsfischer nicht gegeneinander ausspielen! 

Die deutsche Anglerschaft erklärt sich folglich mit den Kutter- und Küstenfischern solidarisch. Piratenfischereien, wie sie in den letzten Jahren durch Polen und andere baltische Anrainerstaaten praktiziert und von der EU geduldet wurden, werden jedoch auf das Schärfste verurteilt. 

Sie zeigen u. a., dass eine wirksame Kontrolle seitens der EU schon bei der überschaubaren Anzahl der Berufsfischer nicht sichergestellt werden kann. Aus genau diesem Grund stellt sich die Frage, wie Fangquoten der deutlich zahlreicheren Angler kontrolliert werden könnten. Bei realistischer Betrachtung ist eine Kontrollierbarkeit mit vertretbarem finanziellem und personellem Aufwand unmöglich.

Weil jedoch Angler nicht einseitige Naturnutzer sind, sondern sich vor allem der Hege und Pflege der Natur verschrieben haben, sind statt einer Quote für Anglerfänge aus Sicht des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.
(VDSF) und des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) als Vertreter der deutschen Anglerschaft andere und vor allen Dingen bessere Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Dorschbestände notwendig. Sinnvoll wäre es vor allem, die
fischereiliche Sterblichkeit großer Laichfische insbesondere der Rogner zu verringern. Große Weibchen produzieren nicht nur mehr Eier als jüngere Tiere, sondern auch die Überlebensfähigkeit ihrer Nachkommen ist deutlich besser als die kleinerer Tiere. Das lange Laichintervall der großen Rogner sichert auch ein Aufkommen von Dorschbrut bei temporär ungünstigen Umweltbedingungen.

Zu berücksichtigen sind also die für eine Bestandssicherung essentiellen „maternalen Effekte“. Bereits debattierte Mindestmassen der Fische oder erhöhte Mindestmaße wären folglich einer Verbesserung der Dorschbestände wenig zuträglich. Der VDSF und der DAV schlagen deshalb die Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten während der Laichzeit vor. 

Auch sollte während der Laichzeit, wie es bereits seit Jahren durch die deutsche Anglerschaft in großem Umfang freiwillig praktiziert wird, in größeren Tiefen, in denen der Dorsch der Fortpflanzung nachkommt, das Fischen untersagt sein. 

Diese Regelungen sollten sowohl für Freizeitangler als auch für Berufsfischer gelten und keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen beiden Gruppen zulassen.

Die deutsche Anglerschaft, vertreten durch den VDSF und den DAV, spricht sich hiermit klar gegen eine Anrechnung der Anglerfänge auf die Quote der Berufsfischerei aus und sieht sich verpflichtet, stattdessen mit tatsächlich fundierten, wirksamen Mitteln, die auf belastbaren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen fußen, eine Verbesserung der Fischbestände anzustreben.
Offenbach und Berlin, den 18. Februar 2009
__________________________ _______________________
Peter Mohnert, Präsident VDSF 
Bernd Mikulin, Präsident DAV


----------

